# iPad - Internet - Cruise



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't see that this has been asked, or if it was, I missed it. Booked on the Royal Princess (Tahiti). iPad is going with me. I still need to pay the cruise Internet access charges, right? I probably need a cable right? Ethernet to iPad converter with USB right?

Anybody have any additional info I need to know for cruising with my iPad. I have the camera connection for my Nikon to iPad photo transfers. Or I can just buy a bazillion photo memory card. I'd rather d/l to my ipad.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I dunno, but I'm curious. Do they have Wifi on cruise ships yet? That would be ideal . . . Are the plugs US standard or European or Asian? Probably depends on where the home port is located?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Some ships have WiFi. I had a penthouse on the last cruise and our room was WiFi.  I traveled with my MacAir at that time. Now the MacAir is staying home and the iPad is going. (As is my Kindle, depending on what book I'm reading.) 

The Royal Princess is really small (30,000 ton) and old, so I don't know if it has WiFi. If so, it might only be in the bars or common areas. No penthouse for us on this ship - all the suites were already booked so I'm in a double balcony room. Bummer.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty much all the ships have wi-fi now, but it's not free. In the past when I have gone it is 75¢ _per minute_, and some ships have minute packages you can buy for slightly less. The internet is satellite based, and _extremely_ slow. Anything you can do at home will take at least three times as long on a cruise ship. You eat through those expensive minutes fast.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Pretty much all the ships have wi-fi now, but it's not free. In the past when I have gone it is 75¢ _per minute_, and some ships have minute packages you can buy for slightly less. The internet is satellite based, and _extremely_ slow. Anything you can do at home will take at least three times as long on a cruise ship. You eat through those expensive minutes fast.


Seems like the same package we had on our Holland America Cruise to Alaska 2 years ago. Here is what I found for the Royal Princess, one of the small ships in the Princess lines (which is good! Who wants to wait forever while 1900 people try to get off at a small port of call where tender boats have to be used...)

Royal Princess Internet & WiFi Pricing:

* Pay As You Go: $0.75/minute
* 100 Minute Time Plan: $55 ($0.55/minute)
* 150 Minute Time Plan: $75 ($0.50/minute)
* 250 Minute Time Plan: $100 ($0.40/minute)
* There is also a one-time activation fee of $3.95 and keep in mind that unused minutes are not refunded

Wifi only in select passenger areas (bars, main lobby.)

I also recommend a couple of high capacity memory cards for your camera as back-up. Download to your iPad for viewing but don't erase the memory cards just in case something bad happens to your iPad (heaven forbid.) People have been known to have their iPads stolen or accidently left somewhere.

Best Wishes and Happy Cruisin!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

i don't think there's any escaping those outrageous wifi prices. I'll probably buy 120 minutes for $58 or some such thing. Well, what's $58 when you consider what the darn trip costs!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

This is the reason I think I want the 3G iPad.  All those charges seem to add up quickly.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> This is the reason I think I want the 3G iPad. All those charges seem to add up quickly.


Can you even get 3G connectivity in the middle of the ocean? It's cell tower dependent, not a satellite direct connection.

It's been 20 years since I've been on a cruise, they could very well be carrying their own towers now for all I know. They sure seem to have everything else on board!


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

We cruised on the Carnival Dream the last 2 yrs.Very new & huge....tons of walking.
Wasn't in the penthouse, but only saw 2 public areas for internet service.As stated, it was very $$$ & someone remarked there was always someone breathing down his neck, waiting to use it.Only so many in those areas can get on at a time...maybe 10-12.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Even with a 3G you still have connectivity access charges to pay. It ain't free and you won't find any open networks at sea. I have always stayed connected when traveling. I will probably just pop for the 120 minutes for $58 and be happy. I just want to use ethernet in my stateroom (like hotels offer). I may write on a Princess forum and see what they say about Internet connection in the room. If none, then I doubt I'll use an Internet Cafe on board. I'll just be out of touch for 12 days. I will still take my iPad to d/l photos.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Even with a 3G you still have connectivity access charges to pay. It ain't free and you won't find any open networks at sea. I have always stayed connected when traveling. I will probably just pop for the 120 minutes for $58 and be happy. I just want to use ethernet in my stateroom (like hotels offer). I may write on a Princess forum and see what they say about Internet connection in the room. If none, then I doubt I'll use an Internet Cafe on board. I'll just be out of touch for 12 days. I will still take my iPad to d/l photos.


On our last cruise in the Mediterranean we were able to use both our cell phones. Not just in ports, either.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

skyblue said:


> On our last cruise in the Mediterranean we were able to use both our cell phones. Not just in ports, either.


We did as well.... The ships now use a service called Cellular At Sea. The roaming charges will appear on you cell phone bill. Our was ~$500.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> We did as well.... The ships now use a service called Cellular At Sea. The roaming charges will appear on you cell phone bill. Our was ~$500.


Ouch!


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

I just finished an Alaska cruise on the Norwegian Pearl and wifi was outragiously expensive! Pretty much was Eeyore (above) quoted... I used my iPad for pictures..yes, the camera connection kit works great for it! I was also able to use ATT 3G when I was in port. Of course, I was in the US so didn't have to worry about any international charges. 

Do you have the 3G iPad? Another option for you is to buy a sim card in Tahiti and get data access that way. 

I was told the internet on the ship was very slow. Definitely not worth the cost, IMO....


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

lorraineya said:


> I just finished an Alaska cruise on the Norwegian Pearl and wifi was outragiously expensive! Pretty much was Eeyore (above) quoted... I used my iPad for pictures..yes, the camera connection kit works great for it! I was also able to use ATT 3G when I was in port. Of course, I was in the US so didn't have to worry about any international charges.
> 
> Do you have the 3G iPad? Another option for you is to buy a sim card in Tahiti and get data access that way.
> 
> I was told the internet on the ship was very slow. Definitely not worth the cost, IMO....


When we took our cruise to Bermuda I was worried about the cell phone charges so I limited my calls. We sent numerous texts to the kids though. I don't recall what the phone charges were, but they must not have been too bad - based on my limited calls - because they didn't stick in my head and for the life of me I can't remember. If they were that bad I would think I'd remember and seriously I don't. I remember the txt fees though - *$ZERO!!! *   I don't know why and I didn't question it, but I never got a single charge for any of them. (Verizon network)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Laurie said:


> When we took our cruise to Bermuda I was worried about the cell phone charges so I limited my calls. We sent numerous texts to the kids though. I don't recall what the phone charges were, but they must not have been too bad - based on my limited calls - because they didn't stick in my head and for the life of me I can't remember. If they were that bad I would think I'd remember and seriously I don't. I remember the txt fees though - *$ZERO!!! *   I don't know why and I didn't question it, but I never got a single charge for any of them. (Verizon network)


The charges for texts when we were in France and Austria this summer were *ZERO**$$$*. The Verizon rep told me to set up Skype before I left which I did. The problem was it wouldn't work on my Blackberry! When I called to deactivate the overseas access I told them about Skype not working. Their response: "Sorry".

The roaming charges were ASTRONOMICAL!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I paid $58 for 120 minutes of ship Internet. (Probably enough to write the kids and say, "Hi" "Love you" and "Bye"! ha ha. My kids are in their 30's otherwise I'd need more minutes! Fortunately we don't need cell phones when we go. We don't have those kinds of jobs where we have to call anyone or receive calls. Typically, we turn off our BlackBerry phones when we board the plane and never turn them on again until we get home. (Lucky us.) 

I just want my e-mail and I want to d/l my photos. I wonder what will happen to all my We Farm and We Rule crops and people! Paying connectivity charges to play games won't be fun. I presume we use ship's air time for that connection, right?

It'll be better once I've traveled internationally with my iPad so I won't have so many questions! Maybe once I see the waters of Tahiti I won't even CARE about the iPad! ha ha!


----------

